# Testbericht: Duosystem Sportbrille mit optischer Korrektur



## Blindfish (27. März 2008)

Hier im Forum habe ich vor kurzem eine bzw. zwei Duosystem Sportbrillen mit optischer Korrektur von "The Cool Eye Company" gewonnen, jetzt ist es Zeit einen ersten Test-/ Erfahrungsbericht abzugeben!

Fangen wir vorne an und arbeiten uns durch...
Die Bestellung und Lieferung war Problemlos und sehr schnell, die Brillen waren binnen weniger Tage da. Ein erster "Sichttest" im Wohnzimmer zeigte die Qualitäten der Gläser - alles fein und klar, wie man(n) es von der normalen Brille gewohnt ist. Im Lieferumfang war neben den Brillen mit Sportband und dem Einsatz mit den optischen Gläsern sowohl ein festes Etui als auch ein Etui aus Mikrofaser, mit welchem man die Brille auch gleich reinigen kann.
Das Wechseln des Einsatzes mit den optischen Gläsern geht sehr schnell und problemlos, so kann auch unterwegs einfach mal gewechselt werden, wenn die Lichtverhältnisse sich ändern.

Bei grellem Sonnenlicht und Schnee habe ich die Ausführung "Dark Grey" getestet - und zum ersten mal seit Jahren wieder genau gesehen, wo ich den überhaupt hinfahre. Man(n) sieht deutlich mehr mit optischen Gläsern, die Brille sitzt gut und verrutscht nicht. Das Sportband ist im normalen Einsatz eigentlich nicht nötig.
Die Brille schützt sehr gut vor Wind in den Augen und man kann es richtig krachen lassen. 
Bei "Zwielicht" und im Wald kam dann auch noch die Variante mit den gelben Gläsern zum Einsatz - die Kontraste werden tatsächlich verstärkt und Dank dem optischen Einsatz konnte ich noch dazu alles scharf sehen. 

Ich bin entgegen meinem Usernamen nicht komplett Blind und bin bisher auch ohne optische Gläser immer gut die Berge runter gekommen, allerdings im Vergleich mit und ohne optische Korrektur möchte ich diese nicht mehr missen. Es ist wesentlich entspannter zu fahren und man sieht das ein oder andere Hindernis doch etwas früher als ohne Brille.

Mein Dank an Joe von "The Cool Eye Company" und das Team von MTB-News.de, diesen Gewinn kann ich mehr als gebrauchen und bedingungslos weiter empfehlen!


----------



## Bike-Mac (27. März 2008)

Hi,

ich habe die gleichen positiven Erfahrungen gemacht. Angefangen mit fachkundigem, sympatischen Telefonkontakt bis zur schnellen Lieferung.

Die Brille sitzt gut - das Band habe ich jetzt ebenfalls entfernt, da es mich beim Aufziehen etwas gestört hat und im Gebrauch nicht notwendig ist.

Auch wenn man die Brille nicht gewonnen hat, für den Preis erhält man einen guten Gegenwert.

Ich habe mich ebenfalls sehr über den Gewinn gefreut und werde die Brille weiterempfehlen.

Vielen Dank...

Gruß

Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (31. März 2008)

Hi,

ich habe mir auch so eine Brille gekauft.
Vom Sitz, Windschutz und der Qualität der Optik bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sehr gut ist, dass man die Brille ohne Optik kaufen kann und ggf. die Optik wechselt. Die Lieferung war schnell und zverlässig.

Allerdings sehen die Brillen an sich nicht so toll aus (rein subjektiv). Lästig finde ich, dass wenn man stark schwitzt (kommt bei mir öfters vor) Schweißtropfen zwischen die beiden Scheiben der Brille gelangen können. Schnell mal die Brille putzen während der Fahrt ist nicht, die Brille muss dann zum putzen auseinandergebaut werden (ziemlich klapprige Angelegenheit).

Von der Antibeschlagbeschichtung merke ich nichts, bei mir beschlägt die Brille von Anfang an sehr schnell (hängt vielleicht mit dem guten Windschutz zusammen, weil die Hinterlüftung fehlt).

Fazit: empfehlenswert, preiswert im Sinne des Wortes, für Touren O.K., aber für sportlichen Einsatz sind mir Kontaktlinsen mit einer Alpina Triguard lieber.


----------



## MEGATEC (31. März 2008)

Hi, 
Auch ich kann die positven Erfahrungen mit der Brille nur rundum bestätigen !

Angefangen von der Bestellung im Onlineshop, über die prompte telefonische Rückfrage per Telefon weil noch Fragen offen waren + die Top Beratung dazu, die Zahlungsabwicklung und die schnelle Lieferung !!

Die Brille selber ist deutlich besser als meine bisherige OAKLEY mit optischen Gläsern was den Windschutz und den Kontrast angeht.
Die Zugluft ist erheblich geringer was die Augen spürbar entlastet. Einzig der Beschlagschutz ist verbesserungsfähig - aber vielleicht war die Brille beim Kälteschock von der kalten Skipiste zur warmen Hütte einfach überfordert !
Ich werd mal mit Antibeschlagmittel behandeln und sehen obs was bringt.
Das wäre aber auch schon der einzigste Kritikpunkt.
Dem Vorredner muß ich insofern zur Kritik am Design zustimmen - nur folgt die Brille wohl der Leitlinie : *Design follows Funktion*
Und da die Brille zuerst mal gut funktionieren muß steht das Design halt an zweiter Stelle.

Zu den Gläsern + der Handhabung muß ich sagen das es kinderleicht ist die Gläser zu wechseln!
Ich habe mich für die Brillen mit darkgrey und gelb entschieden, wobei beides schon beim snowboarden zum Einsatz kam und ich froh war das Wechselsystem zu haben.
Morgens bei strahlendem Sonnenschein mit der Sonnenbrille losgelegt und mittags als Nebel kam die gelben Gläser ausgepackt.
SUPER !!

*FAZIT: ich kann die Brille jedem Brillenträger nur empfehlen !*
....und DANKE Joe für den Top Service und die freundliche Beratung


----------



## migge (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob es die Brille oder den Laden noch gibt? Kontaktversuche meinerseits wurden jedenfalls nicht beantwortet


----------



## MEGATEC (5. Mai 2008)

Schon mal angerufen ??

Hier die Tel von Joe :
Telefon: +49 (0)711 51 600 91
Mobil: +49 (0)176 246 529 32


----------



## spessarter (8. Mai 2008)

... ich habe die Brille nun schon einige Monate und kann sie nicht mehr empfehlen. Die Brille ist extrem kratzempfindlich, meine Schaniere sind verrostet, die Brille beschlägt SEHR schnell und ist lästig zu reinigen - ich nutze sie daher kaum noch.


----------



## aicpr (10. Mai 2008)

migge schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand, ob es die Brille oder den Laden noch gibt? Kontaktversuche meinerseits wurden jedenfalls nicht beantwortet



Hi, die Brille wird hier vertrieben: http://www.lifestylebrille.de/

Hab mir gestern eine bestellt und wurde auch innerhalb einer Stunde telefonisch kontaktiert (wegen meiner evtl. nicht optimalen zusammenstellung der Brillentönungen).


----------



## buheitel (19. November 2008)

Hab mir auch vor etwa 2,5 Wochen eine mit Korrektur bestellt. Kam auch erstaunlich schnell an. Samstags bestellt (war ein Feiertag) und Freitags kam das Paket mit der Post. Soweit so gut. Den ersten Schock bekam ich allerdings, als ich mir das Paket anschaute. War wohl ein Bagger oder sowas drübergefahren. War echt verwunderlich, dass bei dieser Aktion nichts vom Inhalt kaputt gegangen war. Dafür kann da aber keiner was. Sowas kann halt passieren. Die Ernüchterung folgte aber sofort als ich mir das Teil dann auf die Nase setzte. Rechte Seite war ok, linke Seite war total unscharf. Habe dann dort sofort angerufen und direkt jemand kompetentes und nettes an den Hörer bekommen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass mit 90° verdrehten Werten für das linke GLas gefertigt wurde. Mir wurde zugesagt, dass ich schnellstens ein korrektes Glas bekäme. Damit solle ich dann zu einem örtlichen Optiker gehen, der mir das ganze dann zusammenbauen solle. Ich erwiederte, dass ich das wohl schon hinbekommen würde. Darauf hin wurde mir gesagt, dass ich dann zusätzlich noch eine weitere Trägerfolie mitgeschickt bekommen würde. Außerdem ein paar Klebepads, damit die Brille nicht so nah vor dem Auge sitze (Ich komme mit dem Wimpern direkt ans Glas). Ich dachte wow, netter Service.
Leider habe ich seit dem nix mehr gehört. Auch eine Mail vor drei Tagen wurde leider nicht beantwortet. Ich hoffe nun darauf, dass in den nächsten Tagen dann endlich Post mit dem korrekten Glas kommt. Ich werde dann weitere Erfahrungen (wenn ich sie denn dann machen kann) hier berichten. Bisher macht das einen ganz guten Eindruck, auch wenn ich halt ein bischen Pech hatte. Was mich allerding wunderte war, dass in dem Paket keinerlei Rechnung oder sonstiges drinne war. Habe als Auftragsbestätigung lediglich eine Mail bekommen. Wenn ich in den nächsten 1,5 Wochen nichts mehr höre, werde ich die Brille wohl zurückschicken und von dem Rückgaberecht innerhalb eines Monats Gebrauch machen.


----------



## buheitel (1. Dezember 2008)

So, Brille ist nach etwas "Verwirrung" angekommen. Nach dem Öffen des Päckchens die erste  (positive) Überraschung: es befand sich eine weitere Brille mit Brillentasche, das richtige Glas und noch 2 Folien drinne. Respekt! Das ist total guter Service. So gewinnt man Kunden! Nach den ersten Ausfahren kann ich überwiegend positives berichten. Man muss sich natürlich etwas an das andere Sehverhalten gewöhnen. Aber dann gehts. Geht allerdings bei den momentanen Witterungsverhältnissen schwieriger (wechselnde Lichtverhältnisse). Besonders im Wald mit Laub und dann wieder im freien Gelände macht noch etwas Schwierigkeiten. Aber das kommt schon noch. Tragekomfort ist gut. Auch die restliche Qualität ist für den Preis mehr als angemessen.
Das einzige was mir noch enorme Probleme bereitet ist, dass die Brille total schnell beschlägt. Ok, bis jetzt waren auch ungünstige Verhältnisse (nass kalt, teilweise nebelig). Mal sehen wie sich das bei besserem Wetter verhält. So kann ich jedenfalls bei diesem Wetter kaum damit fahren. Es fehlt ja auch (logischerweise) der Luftzug hinter der Brille, weil sie gut abdichtet. Bergab ist das natürlich super, weil kein Fahrtwind mehr an die Augen gelangt. Trändende Augen sind passé. Werden die Brille jetzt mal mit so nem Antibeschlag-Zeugs bearbeiten. Der Wechsel der Brille ist total simpel. Vielleicht im Gelände etwas fummelig, aber das wird ja auch nicht ständig vorkommen.
Soweit bin ich zufrieden. Aber das beste ist der Service dort. Toll.


----------



## Eierheinz (12. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit, ich habe die Brille nun auch seit fast einem Jahr.
Leider.

Die Brille hat sich überhaupt nicht bewährt.
Nervig sind die evigen Spiegelungen zwischen Brille und Folie, nun das ist vielleicht bei anderen Systemen auch so, habe da keine Erfahrungen.

Ärgerlich ist aber, das die Trägerfolie der Gläser durch das Einlegen in die Brille, gerissen und abgebrochen ist. Außerdem brechen neuerdings kleine Ecken aus den Korekturgläsern heraus.

Mein Fazit: Finger weg, denn so günstig ist  diese "Improvisierte" Brille
auch nicht.
Habe nun von meinem Optiker eine Alpina Brille mit vernünftigen Gläsern für das Gleiche Geld.

Dieses schlechte Produkt wird durch einen netten Joe auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acidrider (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

Nun werd ich auch mal meine Erfahrungen kundtun ;O)

Als "passionierter" Brillenträger war ich lange auf der Suche nach einer passenden Brille,die mir vor allem die Sicherheit gibt auf der Nase zu bleiben und auch meinen Augen nicht gerade die Tränen austreibt.
Und ich bin mit der Wahl dieser Duosystem-Brille bisher gut zufrieden.Tragekomfort passt und auch das Sehverhalten ist nach wenigen Sekunden kein Problem.
Einziges Manko ist das Beschlagen der Brille was sich aber bestimmt abstellen lässt und während der Fahrt selbst nicht auftritt.Wer da gute Tpps kennt.....


----------

